# Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Review: Is It, or Isn’t It a True Milgauss Fighter?



## VaEagle

Gorgeous watch and a great analysis.


----------



## JustinMFrost

VaEagle said:


> Gorgeous watch and a great analysis.


Thank you kindly! Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## CRW161

I have the exact same watch.

Nice review, but I have to point out that the AT does not have the screw-down crown that you stated.


----------



## JasonEdward

Great review, solid pictures. I am bias owning the Omega, but this is part of what made up my mind

Rolex Milguass- it can withstand magnetic fields of up to 1,000 gauss
Omega AT- resistant to magnetic fields reaching 15,000 gauss


----------



## JasonEdward

CRW161 said:


> I have the exact same watch.
> 
> Nice review, but I have to point out that the AT does not have the screw-down crown that you stated.


Interesting as the three AT's I have owned, counting the current one I own all have screw in crowns.


----------



## JustinMFrost

CRW161 said:


> I have the exact same watch.
> 
> Nice review, but I have to point out that the AT does not have the screw-down crown that you stated.


Ummm.... You have the same reference? I tested this watch myself, and yes, it does have a screw down crown.


----------



## JustinMFrost

JasonEdward said:


> Great review, solid pictures. I am bias owning the Omega, but this is part of what made up my mind
> 
> Rolex Milguass- it can withstand magnetic fields of up to 1,000 gauss
> Omega AT- resistant to magnetic fields reaching 15,000 gauss


Yes. There's also some grey area about the Rolex - a lot of speculation that its capabilities are far beyond the 1,000 gauss, but they didn't want to change the model name accordingly. ;-)


----------



## JasonEdward

JasonEdward said:


> Interesting as the three AT's I have owned, counting the current one I own all have screw in crowns.


Omega suggests screw-in-crown.









Aqua Terra 150M Seamaster Steel Chronometer Watch 220.10.41.21.10.001 | OMEGA US®


Discover the elegant style of the Seamaster Aqua Terra 150M Steel watch (Ref. 220.10.41.21.10.001), and buy it online on the official OMEGA® Website! Take advantage of the full, certified OMEGA® experience for your online purchase and enjoy the performances and authentic style of this timepiece.




www.omegawatches.com


----------



## CRW161

JustinMFrost said:


> Ummm.... You have the same reference? I tested this watch myself, and yes, it does have a screw down crown.


My apologies, you are correct. 
I am sure I read somewhere that it didn't, and my AD said it didn't, so I have owned it for a month and had never tried it (I have also never hand-wound it either). 
Just done so and of course, as you say it screws in - DOH!
Sorry about that.


----------



## JasonEdward

CRW161 said:


> My apologies, you are correct.
> I am sure I read somewhere that it didn't, and my AD said it didn't, so I have owned it for a month and had never tried it (I have also never hand-wound it either).
> Just done so and of course, as you say it screws in - DOH!
> Sorry about that.


No worries, no apologies needed. Enjoy your AT.


----------



## CRW161

I did actually consider a Milgauss a few years ago when you could walk in and buy one, but wasn't moved enough at the time, and I have tried any number of Omegas in the meantime, and in both cases I felt I would be buying the brand rather than the watch. 
That is until, I tried this AT in green.
I went back to it several times over the course of a few weeks, but I knew from day one that I would be owning one someday.
If I was only going to own one watch (not ever going to happen), this would be a solid contender for the position.


----------



## Declan Kirimi

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​





JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


This watch reminds me of the green Vostok amphibian 906SE.. real stunner of a time piece


----------



## TaxMan

CRW161 said:


> My apologies, you are correct.
> I am sure I read somewhere that it didn't, and my AD said it didn't, so I have owned it for a month and had never tried it (I have also never hand-wound it either).
> Just done so and of course, as you say it screws in - DOH!
> Sorry about that.


Your only mistake was listening to your AD. I am not the most knowledgeable person on this site, and I have yet to have a conversation with an AD where I was not the most knowledgable person, by a long shot.

I was at an AD and asked to see a Monaco. AD asked me which one. I said, "The Gulf edition". AD asked me if I played a lot of golf. ?‍♂


----------



## Sugman

I bought an AT back in September. I looked at a couple others (Rolex OP, etc.) but this thing just called out to me. If there is such a thing as a GADA, the AT is pretty close to it. I agree with most everything you said. My biggest nit to pick has to do with the lume...specifically on the minute hand. Since only the "arrow" portion is lumed, it's very hard for my 55 year-old eyes to see it at night - especially as it crosses over the indices. I wish they had either 1) lumed more along the length of the hand or 2) used a lume that "glows" a different color on the arrow. That said, I really like this watch. It looks pretty dang good from the back, too!

I went with the black dial on a bracelet, but I like it better on a strap for everyday use. I've gone with a Di-Modell Carbonio. It's a "100m water resistant" strap (whatever that means...can't find a good explanation) so I should be able to wear it when hanging out by the pool and deciding to jump in for a while. The Carbonio is also a hell of a lot less expensive than the Omega rubber strap.

Thanks for the nice review!


----------



## Time4Good

Thanks for the review! That green color looks great. I've always had a soft spot for the AT, but never pulled the trigger because I have too many similar styled watches and I refuse to end up with a large collection that doesn't get worn. Now you've got me reconsidering selling something off and making room for one of these


----------



## Always Forward

Thank you for the post and write up - great resource.


----------



## sean374

Great post!


----------



## Birddog1

I've looked at the AT for several months and studied the three generations. Finally decided on the generation 2 Master 8500 with the silver dial. It arrived last night and I couldn't be happier. It was a dealer display with over three years warranty still left.


----------



## thechancellor

Yes it does look very similar to a Milgauss.


----------



## Ted99999

Bought my AT 6 years ago new from An AD.
This was my first quality watch purchase and really took my time deciding what watch to get. I could have at the time bought a Milgauss or A Datejust 41 non fluted bezel.
I opted for the AT because of the tech of the movement and the looks. I was looking for a watch that would be with me for my lifetime.
I would probably have gone for the Explorer 1 if the 39ml model had been released. I also only liked the 39ml after they increased the size of the hands. Anyway it was the AT for me and I'm not at all disappointed in my decision. If I was concerned about resale value I would chosen the Milgauss but that wasn't high on my agenda. Still isn't when looking at watches


----------



## Wilfried84

Just based on looks, I would consider an Aqua Terra (38mm), but not a Milgauss. And no, I don’t have any desire to play Rolex games.


----------



## Mickey®

Looks nice. I don't like the date at 6 o'clock but very nice. Everyone should buy what they like!

I bought this for 6k used and never looked back...value is going up too if that matters in the equation. That would be/always is the only dig I'll say about when I look to buy an Omega...I'm reluctant to pay full monty, although admittedly $5700 MSRP ain't too bad!


----------



## Ted99999

Would really love to know the 'real' antimagnetic properties of the Milgauss. I've heard several times now that it exceeds the 1000 gauss can anyone shed some light?

BTW Mickey lovely watch


----------



## [email protected]

Mickey® said:


> Looks nice. I don't like the date at 6 o'clock but very nice. Everyone should buy what they like!
> 
> I bought this for 6k used and never looked back...value is going up too if that matters in the equation. That would be/always is the only dig I'll say about when I look to buy an Omega...I'm reluctant to pay full monty, although admittedly $5700 MSRP ain't too bad!
> View attachment 15650564




Ha Ha, a six Oclock date window beats the hell out of no date at all


----------



## INAMINUTE

Excellent opening review. Do people know there is something similar on Aliexpress for under 100 dollars?


----------



## [email protected]

The Aquaterra line of watches is probably the best all-around "One-Watch" choice out there, does it all. 

Beautiful, almost completely anti-magnetic, 150m WR compared to the Rolex 100m range of comparable watches, and longer power reserve, better movement, and finally this watch has the hour Jump-hand for easy time zone changes. Looks a lot nicer as well!

This is my next in line big-ticket watch purchase.


----------



## mg512

Wow you're right it is better than the milgauss. The shine from the Submariner and GMT rubs off on to their other watches. Even the milgauss. But on a point for point competition the Aqua Terra Green is probably the better watch. Common refrain for Omega, "Probably the better watch but it's not a Rolex". In the case of the Submariner versus Seamaste, the Sub really does have more classic styling. But in this case, the design of the watches (Omega AT and Rolex MG) are very similar and the point goes to Omega in this round.


----------



## Dmartini

The Aqua Terra is superior to the Milgauss in almost every way except... That lightning bold second had is super cool.


----------



## whats_shakin

As a z-blue Milgauss owner, this AT is objectively better. Better movement, thinner (I'm assuming, since it doesn't have the same antimagnetic cage the Milgauss uses), more water resistant, not 100% polished. The only reason someone should get a Milgauss instead is if the design speaks to you (green crystal, orange lightning seconds hand, sunburst blue dial). If not, this watch is better (and like, 30% cheaper).


----------



## JLittle

I'm not on the fence at all. Green AT with the green leather strap WILL be mine this year.


----------



## JLittle

[email protected] said:


> Ha Ha, a six Oclock date window beats the hell out of no date at all


and it beats it being at 3 as well. More symmetry.


----------



## JLittle

Dmartini said:


> The Aqua Terra is superior to the Milgauss in almost every way except... That lightning bold second had is super cool.


The z-blue Milgauss is gorgeous (and yes, the lighting bolt is cool). It's not worth the 45% more cost though (not to mention the hassle to get one), especially when the AT is arguably better and certainly not worse.


----------



## Nokie

Very informative. 

Thanks.


----------



## Flawedtommy

I just came here to see beautiful pictures of the Aqua terra and I’m not disappointed. Loverly watch.


----------



## JLittle

Flawedtommy said:


> I just came here to see beautiful pictures of the Aqua terra and I'm not disappointed. Loverly watch.


Yeah, the green is nice on the Omega site, but out in the wild it looks even better. Amazing!


----------



## JLittle

My question is....do I get the Green AT AND the Green Formex? I'm thinking....yes....but might be too much overlap.


----------



## JLittle

This would have been more fun if they used the Ball Marvelight M (with their new in-house COSC movement and NO CYCLOPS), but it's still fun.

Not trying to highjack, but thought it might be interesting.


----------



## Mickey®

[email protected] said:


> Ha Ha, a six Oclock date window beats the hell out of no date at all


Uh not true if you don't want at date! 

I have plenty of watches with date...sometimes the date is superfluous in my opinion. Example when I was in my Submariner Date stage (luckily I've escaped) I would never consider owning a true Submariner (no date). Now although I'll never buy a Submariner again I appreciate the non-date so much more...


----------



## Mickey®

Dmartini said:


> The Aqua Terra is superior to the Milgauss in almost every way except... That lightning bold second had is super cool.


I know some folks can't help but bash Rolex (whatever) I just want to make it clear that I too LOVE that AT. I just find the date meh.

AND I only posted a Milgauss b/c the OP's post is about comparison to it.


----------



## [email protected]

Mickey® said:


> Uh not true if you don't want at date!
> 
> I have plenty of watches with date...sometimes the date is superfluous in my opinion. Example when I was in my Submariner Date stage (luckily I've escaped) I would never consider owning a true Submariner (no date). Now although I'll never buy a Submariner again I appreciate the non-date so much more...


I own a few No-Date watches, and they look nice, my Tudor Black Bay is a stunner, but being retired I would never choose it as a daily wearer as I lose track of what day of the week it is, more or less the date,


----------



## Mickey®

[email protected] said:


> I own a few No-Date watches, and they look nice, my Tudor Black Bay is a stunner, but being retired I would never choose it as a daily wearer as I lose track of what day of the week it is, more or less the date,


Not a bad problem to have!


----------



## dan360

Both great watches. Omega is killin' it the last few years. Such a wonderful time to be an enthusiast.


----------



## dawalsh13

Beautiful watch. Well written.


----------



## micahfb

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


Value here is undeniable. And the dial is unstoppable.


----------



## superultramega

I prefer the Milgauss fun factor. One man's opinion.


----------



## Piter De Vries

JLittle said:


> My question is....do I get the Green AT AND the Green Formex? I'm thinking....yes....but might be too much overlap.


Buy all the watches, all the time!


----------



## RaiderB21

What's nice about this watch is all the strap options. I put a brown leather strap on this watch to dress it up to business casual, and I usually wear it with the rubber strap. I think the better comparison is the Datejust 41. Milgaus doesn't have a date function. Milgaus doesn't have all the color and strap options like the AT and DJ. And as usual, the Omega undercuts the milgaus and DJ by several thousand.


----------



## JustinMFrost

CRW161 said:


> I did actually consider a Milgauss a few years ago when you could walk in and buy one, but wasn't moved enough at the time, and I have tried any number of Omegas in the meantime, and in both cases I felt I would be buying the brand rather than the watch.
> That is until, I tried this AT in green.
> I went back to it several times over the course of a few weeks, but I knew from day one that I would be owning one someday.
> If I was only going to own one watch (not ever going to happen), this would be a solid contender for the position.


Good stuff! The dial makes a world of difference - nice to see a bit more "personality" in the AT collection.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Sugman said:


> I bought an AT back in September. I looked at a couple others (Rolex OP, etc.) but this thing just called out to me. If there is such a thing as a GADA, the AT is pretty close to it. I agree with most everything you said. My biggest nit to pick has to do with the lume...specifically on the minute hand. Since only the "arrow" portion is lumed, it's very hard for my 55 year-old eyes to see it at night - especially as it crosses over the indices. I wish they had either 1) lumed more along the length of the hand or 2) used a lume that "glows" a different color on the arrow. That said, I really like this watch. It looks pretty dang good from the back, too!
> 
> I went with the black dial on a bracelet, but I like it better on a strap for everyday use. I've gone with a Di-Modell Carbonio. It's a "100m water resistant" strap (whatever that means...can't find a good explanation) so I should be able to wear it when hanging out by the pool and deciding to jump in for a while. The Carbonio is also a hell of a lot less expensive than the Omega rubber strap.
> 
> Thanks for the nice review!
> View attachment 15650043


That's what I'm talking about! Nice strap combo there, and I will agree with you on the minute hand, and just the lume situation in general. Wear it in good health!


----------



## JustinMFrost

Time4Good said:


> Thanks for the review! That green color looks great. I've always had a soft spot for the AT, but never pulled the trigger because I have too many similar styled watches and I refuse to end up with a large collection that doesn't get worn. Now you've got me reconsidering selling something off and making room for one of these


I'm in the same boat regarding the state of the collection. FYI, I've been in talks with Omega after publishing this to see about a longer term loan of the 38mm... I want to see if it sticks or if i end up going back to other things. it was the case size that made me less prone to wearing this reference constantly during the review period.


----------



## JustinMFrost

Birddog1 said:


> I've looked at the AT for several months and studied the three generations. Finally decided on the generation 2 Master 8500 with the silver dial. It arrived last night and I couldn't be happier. It was a dealer display with over three years warranty still left.
> View attachment 15650381


Congrats man! Solid choice indeed. There's clearly a lot of AT love in WUS!


----------



## JustinMFrost

Ted99999 said:


> Bought my AT 6 years ago new from An AD.
> This was my first quality watch purchase and really took my time deciding what watch to get. I could have at the time bought a Milgauss or A Datejust 41 non fluted bezel.
> I opted for the AT because of the tech of the movement and the looks. I was looking for a watch that would be with me for my lifetime.
> I would probably have gone for the Explorer 1 if the 39ml model had been released. I also only liked the 39ml after they increased the size of the hands. Anyway it was the AT for me and I'm not at all disappointed in my decision. If I was concerned about resale value I would chosen the Milgauss but that wasn't high on my agenda. Still isn't when looking at watches


Glad to hear it! The EXP1 has its charm, for sure, but I tend to agree that you made the right choice. Always buy what calls to you. Buy what you love and will enjoy. Cheers!


----------



## JustinMFrost

INAMINUTE said:


> Excellent opening review. Do people know there is something similar on Aliexpress for under 100 dollars?


LOL.... that's a completely different argument, different value, different buyer. A $100 Aliexpress watch does not compete/is not "similar" in more that it looks like (is copying) The AT. If that's what you're into, fill your boots! LOL


----------



## JustinMFrost

Dmartini said:


> The Aqua Terra is superior to the Milgauss in almost every way except... That lightning bold second had is super cool.


Hahaha. Yes, you are certainly correct. I will say, the early 15,000 Gauss Aqua Terra with the Black/yellow seconds hand will satisfy that "oddball" factor!


----------



## JasonEdward

CRW161 said:


> I did actually consider a Milgauss a few years ago when you could walk in and buy one, but wasn't moved enough at the time, and I have tried any number of Omegas in the meantime, and in both cases I felt I would be buying the brand rather than the watch.
> That is until, I tried this AT in green.
> I went back to it several times over the course of a few weeks, but I knew from day one that I would be owning one someday.
> If I was only going to own one watch (not ever going to happen), this would be a solid contender for the position.


I would agree, the AT makes a strong case for 'one watch' and done. I hesitate in using the term collection as I am not sure how a single watch equates to the traditional idea of collection but I am sure you get my meaning....


----------



## JustinMFrost

superultramega said:


> I prefer the Milgauss fun factor. One man's opinion.


And I certainly respect that. At the end of the day, there's the specs comparison, but then there's the emotional part of watch collecting/ownership, that usually trumps everything else.


----------



## CRW161

JasonEdward said:


> I would agree, the AT makes a strong case for 'one watch' and done. I hesitate in using the term collection as I am not sure how a single watch equates to the traditional idea of collection but I am sure you get my meaning....


If I was recommending to a non-watch collector, who just wanted a "good" watch I would have no hesitation:

Well known and respected brand
Great quality
Excellent specs
Nothing quirky, just a nice style that would fit in anywhere from Boardroom to Beach
Certain uniqueness, not likely to be on every wrist you see.


----------



## Ted99999

Just to throw a very small spanner in the works. I would argue that the previous iteration of the AT is better looking then the current one. Pretty much the same movement just not METAS qualified..I believe? And yes it happens to be the one I own 😬


----------



## Birddog1

JustinMFrost said:


> Congrats man! Solid choice indeed. There's clearly a lot of AT love in WUS!


Hey thanks!
All my life I've been a black dial man, but the silver dialed AT is a great change for me. I believe not just the Aqua Terra, but the Omega brand is going to continue to gain popularity.


----------



## FlightQualified

Oof, I was almost dead set on buying a GS for my next watch, but the AT is looking great. I never really considered it as a contender to the Milgauss until I realized Omega offered it in a specific anti-magnetic reference (the "bumble bee"?). I always thought the AT only went head to head with the DJ.

I always wanted the Skyfall, but the more I look at the current reference, it's so much more evolved with a date at 6.


----------



## JustinMFrost

t60 said:


> Oof, I was almost dead set on buying a GS for my next watch, but the AT is looking great. I never really considered it as a contender to the Milgauss until I realized Omega offered it in a specific anti-magnetic reference (the "bumble bee"?). I always thought the AT only went head to head with the DJ.
> 
> I always wanted the Skyfall, but the more I look at the current reference, it's so much more evolved with a date at 6.


I mean, I don't hate any of those options. You're not wrong that a DJ is also a fair competitor, but it's the 15,000 gauss spec of all modern ATs that made me think it was more worthy of the Milgauss comparison. Add the brushed finishing and the rubber strap option (on most) and it just feels like the AT does a better job of hitting the daily tool meets dressy vibe than the DJ can.

I'll bite. Which GS are you considering?


----------



## FlightQualified

JustinMFrost said:


> I mean, I don't hate any of those options. You're not wrong that a DJ is also a fair competitor, but it's the 15,000 gauss spec of all modern ATs that made me think it was more worthy of the Milgauss comparison. Add the brushed finishing and the rubber strap option (on most) and it just feels like the AT does a better job of hitting the daily tool meets dressy vibe than the DJ can.
> 
> I'll bite. Which GS are you considering?


Yeah I think they need to advertise the 15,000 gauss spec a bit more. IIRC the current ATs don't offer brushed bracelets anymore, just PCLs or strap. Nothing stopping anyone from putting a strap on a DJ anyway 

The GS I'm drooling over is the SBGX259 (37mm quartz)










I already own a 36mm DJ and a Sub C Date, but wanted something more casual/grab and go. I've got small wrists so I'm somewhat limited in choices (the Sub was an exception as my grail).


----------



## Chronohound

Can't go wrong with an AT. I had my sight set on a 39mm white dial with blue markers and hands. 39mm is just to small for my wrist. Then Omega came out with this and I was totally sold. ?


----------



## DolleDolf

INAMINUTE said:


> Excellent opening review. Do people know there is something similar on Aliexpress for under 100 dollars?


Those are garbage.
For not that much more you can get a "not worth buying in gen" rep that is truly indistinguishable from the real thing.
Not that I would encourage such behaviour. Omega produce a fine product and price it fairly. If you don't want to pay full retail you can buy a used one with a price affected by a degree of depreciation as it should be.
Unlike another watch manufacturer I could mention.


----------



## DolleDolf

Ted99999 said:


> Just to throw a very small spanner in the works. I would argue that the previous iteration of the AT is better looking then the current one. Pretty much the same movement just not METAS qualified..I believe? And yes it happens to be the one I own ?


I 200% agree. There is something wrong with the latest generation and I think it is the horizontal "teak"lines. They break the visual flow when you are looking at a watch. The visual flow of a watch is up and down as that is how it is wrapped around the wrist, and then clockwise around the dial as that is how the hands move. The horizontal lines break that flow.

I have been looking at picking up a gently used AT for years now. I can't decide between the black, grey and white dials tho... and I like the blue one too .... I would prefer a date set too....


----------



## JustinMFrost

DolleDolf said:


> I 200% agree. There is something wrong with the latest generation and I think it is the horizontal "teak"lines. They break the visual flow when you are looking at a watch. The visual flow of a watch is up and down as that is how it is wrapped around the wrist, and then clockwise around the dial as that is how the hands move. The horizontal lines break that flow.
> 
> I have been looking at picking up a gently used AT for years now. I can't decide between the black, grey and white dials tho... and I like the blue one too .... I would prefer a date set too....


I will say that the teak pattern isn't for everyone. I preferred the vertical setup, but the way it adds a bit of depth to the dial is still nice.


----------



## TeeFuce

Nice job. I was never much into the Aqua Terra but you sold me.


----------



## Jrbergstrom

I love the aqua terra but I'm not a fan of the teak lines. I ended up buying the 15,000 guass model (the "bumblebee"). It's not for everyone but I love the yellow and black. It has omega's 8508 movement while the latest version has the 8900. I don't recall what the difference is between the two but I have a PO 8500 that has been great for ~a decade.


----------



## JLittle

Jrbergstrom said:


> I love the aqua terra but I'm not a fan of the teak lines. I ended up buying the 15,000 guass model (the "bumblebee"). It's not for everyone but I love the yellow and black. It has omega's 8508 movement while the latest version has the 8900. I don't recall what the difference is between the two but I have a PO 8500 that has been great for ~a decade.
> 
> View attachment 15693885


That is one fine watch! I still prefer the green, personally but this is a double-taking beauty.
I'm also a fan of the black with yellow Speedy. Black and yellow, great combo.


----------



## NatiLad79

A very very nice looking watch


----------



## razzaah

Beautiful watch. Thanks for the article


----------



## workingleather

Great article. One of my favorite watches currently.

It seems to wear a bit more "dressy" but is also a great contender for the elusive one watch collection.


----------



## Luis_Leite

I don't own it, but for my lifestyle, I look at it as the perfect everyday watch. Looks great, actually my complaints would be the opposite of yours as I deslike big hour markers, we are all big boys that can tell time with small indexes.

I do agree 41mm is an overkill but 38-39mm is a sweet spot for it. 

My favourite part really is the everyday aspect if you work in a dressy environment. I can picture it under my suit and shirt cuffs as well os on my naked wrist whilst rocking a solid t-shirt for a walk around the block...


----------



## Travissrobertson

Thank you for this. The AquaTerra is beautiful


----------



## Biffarm

Just recently, I was casually perusing AD's selection and fell in love with this piece. The green is a great color, the case is a perfect size for my wrist, and I think the exhibition back is a fun bonus. On a personal note, I do see where you're coming from regarding the "investment watch" mentality. However, I feel this is far from a bad investment! May not quite appreciate like a Rolex Milgauss, but I would rather have one of these in my watch case 100 times out of 100 over the Milgauss. Thanks for the excellent review!


----------



## JLittle

Biffarm said:


> Just recently, I was casually perusing AD's selection and fell in love with this piece. The green is a great color, the case is a perfect size for my wrist, and I think the exhibition back is a fun bonus. On a personal note, I do see where you're coming from regarding the "investment watch" mentality. However, I feel this is far from a bad investment! May not quite appreciate like a Rolex Milgauss, but I would rather have one of these in my watch case 100 times out of 100 over the Milgauss. Thanks for the excellent review!


I go back and forth on which one to get. Love both but likely wont get both.


----------



## Cordgear

Sweet watch! Good write up too.


----------



## JiffPop

Fantastic write up. I am a Milgauss Z Blue fan, but this original post had me wondering if I should try to add the Aqua Terra instead.


----------



## Seidinho

The AT really is a great watch - I just don't, for the life of me, understand why they went away from the 'Teak' vertical lines. The horizontal ones remind me of Tag Heuer and arent nearly as attractive. I've been in the market for an older model, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Let's hope they go back to Teal in a couple of years.


----------



## Guycalledleon

I've never really considered it on the same playing field fr


----------



## Travissrobertson

I’ve been checking these out recently! I would love to have one, especially with those wide lungs!


----------



## JamesJUK

Both great watches - the green AT is absolutely gorgeous. The fact that it has less polished surfaces than the Milgauss helps it fly under the radar a bit more- a positive thing in my book.


----------



## JLittle

JamesJUK said:


> Both great watches - the green AT is absolutely gorgeous. The fact that it has less polished surfaces than the Milgauss helps it fly under the radar a bit more- a positive thing in my book.


I keep going back and forth on this one. Can't imagine buying both, but want both. If June comes and I don't have the Milguass, I'll get the AT, but then will I also get the Milgauss if I get the call later? Ugh. Be easier if I got the call for the Milgauss before June.


----------



## JamesJUK

JLittle said:


> I keep going back and forth on this one. Can't imagine buying both, but want both. If June comes and I don't have the Milguass, I'll get the AT, but then will I also get the Milgauss if I get the call later? Ugh. Be easier if I got the call for the Milgauss before June.


Sounds like your heart is really be set on the Milgauss? 👍🏻


----------



## JLittle

JamesJUK said:


> Sounds like your heart is really be set on the Milgauss? 👍🏻


I'm infatuated with both watches but yeah, between the two, if I had to pick it would be the Milgauss. Makes me a bit sad since I'm an Omega guy at heart.


----------



## JamesJUK

JLittle said:


> I'm infatuated with both watches but yeah, between the two, if I had to pick it would be the Milgauss. Makes me a bit sad since I'm an Omega guy at heart.


Both great watches, tough call. Buy both? 😁


----------



## JLittle

JamesJUK said:


> Both great watches, tough call. Buy both? 😁


Actually, just made the call about 30 minutes ago...getting the green Omega AT. Thing is, with the deal I got, and the ability to trade in two watches Im not reaching for, I can get this and still get the Milgauss if/when I get the call.


----------



## JamesJUK

JLittle said:


> Actually, just made the call about 30 minutes ago...getting the green Omega AT. Thing is, with the deal I got, and the ability to trade in two watches Im not reaching for, I can get this and still get the Milgauss if/when I get the call.


Awesome! Looking forward to seeing some photos. Congratulations on a brilliant watch 👍🏻


----------



## Kurteti

The green dial is my favourite and the white my second favourite really


----------



## Dano14

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


Thanks for the detailed post. The additional METAS cert is very interesting. Definitely under consideration for a future purchase. It would be great to get some real world accuracy numbers over time. I have an AT2500 that I bought almost 20 years ago and have worn almost every day (best aesthetic features IMO - the blued hands and indicies). My only quibbles with the new AT are increased thickness (vs the 2500) and the polished center links.


----------



## AMBOY

Indeed, true fighter punching above its weight. Enter the price difference and the choice is clear for me. But I’m bias Omega fan


----------



## JLittle

AMBOY said:


> Indeed, true fighter punching above its weight. Enter the price difference and the choice is clear for me. But I'm bias Omega fan


I got the green AT on Monday. Hasnt come off my wrist except to shower. Its awesome!


----------



## AMBOY

JLittle said:


> I got the green AT on Monday. Hasnt come off my wrist except to shower. Its awesome!


Nice - the honeymoon period, enjoy!


----------



## AMBOY

JLittle said:


> The z-blue Milgauss is gorgeous (and yes, the lighting bolt is cool). It's not worth the 45% more cost though (not to mention the hassle to get one), especially when the AT is arguably better and certainly not worse.


Indeed. Almost forgot that nowadays when comparing any Omega vs. Rolex we must not only compare the specs, price...but also take into consideration the fact we can't get the latter one.


----------



## JLittle

AMBOY said:


> Indeed. Almost forgot that nowadays when comparing any Omega vs. Rolex we must not only compare the specs, price...but also take into consideration the fact we can't get the latter one.


I still plan to get the z-blue Milgauss


----------



## leemik

I'm new to Horology, and I think they are both nice watches but it comes down to what you like. I think the Milgauss with the Z-blue dial and green sapphire crystal and orange lightning bolt seconds hand is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen as a newbie.. it's classy, yet playful. It has a nerdy coolness about it and talks to me as a software engineer in real life. It's interesting and displays a different blue/green color palette depending on what angle or lighting you are in. It's is the watch I've started my collection with.


----------



## JLittle

leemik said:


> I'm new to Horology, and I think they are both nice watches but it comes down to what you like. I think the Milgauss with the Z-blue dial and green sapphire crystal and orange lightning bolt seconds hand is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen as a newbie.. it's classy, yet playful. It has a nerdy coolness about it and talks to me as a software engineer in real life. It's interesting and displays a different blue/green color palette depending on what angle or lighting you are in. It's is the watch I've started my collection with.


Nice you were able to get it so quickly. I've been waiting for that watch for like 5 months now.


----------



## Avidrider

I bought the railmaster as my milgauss equivalent but I’m starting to want an AT instead, not sure why. They’re definitely appealing though


----------



## Dudeman1973

I have a second gen Aqua-Terra grey dial. I also had a first gen. Loved the design but it lacked the anti-magnetic resistance and the better bracelet. Looking to get the current gen in black as i really like the date at the six'oclock position. I just hope they keep this design language for awhile as they (Omega) tend to change their design too often. The exception would be the Speedy of coarse.


----------



## josherau

Love the AT with the yellow details…


----------



## JLittle

paulrrt1 said:


> & Yes it is definitely a Milgauss fighter


I have one and waiting for the other...


----------



## Pj66

The only problem I see with the AT is that it is sooooo difficult to just get one. Their dials are so much better than a Milgauss. Definitely will get one, or at least two, as soon as I decide which color to pick first.


----------



## JLittle

Pj66 said:


> The only problem I see with the AT is that it is sooooo difficult to just get one. Their dials are so much better than a Milgauss. Definitely will get one, or at least two, as soon as I decide which color to pick first.


Just have to call Topper Jewelers. Go green.


----------



## sabre252

JLittle said:


> Just have to call Topper Jewelers. Go green.


I'm sorely tempted right now. Stay strong...stay strong...


----------



## 123joe

Definitely one of the better watches out there. 
And this review - one of the best I’ve read on the Aqua Terra. Good to read some unbiased criticism. 

Even though both have great magnetic resistance, I’m unsure if the comparison between Milgauss and Aqua Terra is the most obvious. Milgauss is targeted at science and medical professionals or enthusiasts. Aqua Terra is targeted at a yachting/sailing audience so I’m not sure if there’s that much overlap.


----------



## KCtyle11

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


This is a beautiful watch!


----------



## GAero88

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​





JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## VintageHeuer14

Great write up! 
Omega really has been putting out some seriously good watches compared to Rolex who only seem to change bands/colour schemes and increase their prices


----------



## tomorrow_night

I like this model a lot, a second hand piece would be perfect.


----------



## Atebit

I have both an AT Bumblebee and a Milgauss Z-Blue. The Milgauss is an iconic look & I’m partial to yellow.

The new green AT is pretty handsome, though.


----------



## EekTheCat

A thoughtful discussion of a great watch, am smitten by the dark blue dial variant of the AT. Definitely a great go anywhere do anything / one piece watch. And the single folding clasp that comes along with it is easily the most comfortable I've ever tried on, another plus.

I wonder what ppl think about the new small seconds variant though.


----------



## Atlwatchnerd

Milgauss is nice. Aquaterra is damn near perfect


----------



## JLittle

Atlwatchnerd said:


> Milgauss is nice. Aquaterra is damn near perfect


I agree with this, but in the end, my AT wasn't getting wrist time over my z-blue Milgauss so it was traded for my Speedy. I think the AT is the right pick if it's your only watch, or maybe one of two watches you have. For a bigger collection, at least for me, the Milgauss ended up being the one I kept reaching for.


----------



## TimeMachine34

That's a great watch


----------



## PointNtime

Green dial is great looking. I think the oyster bracelet still beats the omega bracelet.


----------



## Swela

Nice review thanks for the info. The AT looks great!


----------



## PilotPhill

Such a stunning watch! As a scientist who works in a lab, I have been wanting a Milgauss for a very long time. However, who knows when my AD will offer me one. In the meantime, these ATs look absolutely amazing! Really thinking of picking up a 38mm white dial variant.


----------



## PilotPhill

Another thing the AT has going for it over the Milgauss is a lumed second had. This is big! There are so many times I am in a dark microscopy room in the lab and I wish I could see my second hand. Considering the Milgauss was made for scientists, one would think Rolex would have thought of this. Do not get me wrong, I still want a Milgauss, but it would be sooooo much better with a lumed second hand like the AT. Big win for the AT in my book regarding actual legibility!


----------



## Dairygold

I might need to get one of these.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Dude_410

Great review! I’ll own one of these one day. The 38mm version called out to me the instant I saw it. My list of desires stays short but unfortunately my wallet stays thin and it takes me quite some time to save the cash for one.


----------



## m1i2k3e4

Omega has tried too hard to rival with Rolex that it has made itself a trend follower rather than competitor...


----------



## vmgotit

Nice review on a great offering from Omega. That is a nice Green dial! Vance.


----------



## mlfloyd1

Great article. I was a previous owner of a 2018 blue dial, 8500. The first thing I did was put it on a reddish brown lizard strap to preserve the bracelet.

The dial is clean, and simple; not clutterred.

The crown does lock down and it was accurate to 1 or 2 seconds a day.

Personally, I wouldn't compare the AT against a Milgauss, they're two different classes of watch with the AT being dressier, and the Milgauss sportier.


----------



## LeSamourai

It's a great watch with a great movement. I'm not quite convinced on how it would compare to a Milgauss. Technically speaking, the Omega is far superior. I like the Z-Blue Milgauss if I was going to go the Rolex route. Both great watches though.


----------



## Technarchy

Basically every Omega laughs at the Milgauss when it comes to being anti-magnetic. Though the true Milgauss alternative is the Railmaster.


----------



## Analog_81

Nice write-up! I remain of the fence, more so because I don’t have a slot in the rotation, but I really dig that green dial.


----------



## ehobbs3516

Great Article!


----------



## Minhndn

Great write up.
Tried the horizontal line version and I’m not impressed with the color other than white. However it’s still better than the new blank generation.


----------



## notnathan

This Aqua Terra is the true Milgauss killer









Ref. 231.10.42.21.01.002


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joker0918

Nice


----------



## Csquared#21

Great story and analysis. I own a new MIlguass (not intending to wear soon), however I love Omegas and think they are pretty under rated.


----------



## JLittle

Csquared#21 said:


> Great story and analysis. I own a new MIlguass (not intending to wear soon), however I love Omegas and think they are pretty under rated.


Why wouldn't you wear the Milgauss?


----------



## LuxuryConnect

Beautiful watch. Definitely a classic! [emoji91]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

Great watch and great read! You can’t ever go wrong with Omega. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIexx

Great post!


----------



## Relativity

JustinMFrost said:


> The Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra certainly has a shorter time in the brand's catalog than the likes of the Speedmaster, Railmaster, Seamaster, De Ville, and others, but this lack of history is a good thing as far as I'm concerned. We all know that Omega loves to leverage heritage and legacy whenever possible, and without that, the Aqua Terra is left to stand on its own merits alone rather than on tall tales of space conquests, mountaineering, or deep sea exploration. Originally launched in 2002, as what some have dubbed an attempt to contend with the Rolex Explorer or Oyster Perpetual, the Aqua Terra has evolved a fair bit over its 19-year existence. Most notably, the arrival of some serious anti-magnetic capability-up to 15,000 Gauss, to be precise-arrived in 2013, and soon became the norm across the entire model range. For that reason, it makes sense for the Aqua Terra to go toe-to-toe with the Rolex Milgauss, which is exactly where my mind went as the latest green dial variant arrived at my doorstep for review.
> View attachment 15649852
> 
> Poking my way around the case of the new Aqua Terra for the first time, the first thing I was confronted with was its substantive case proportions. 41mm in diameter, which isn't that large depending on your wrist size and preferences, but what struck me most was the broadness of its lugs. Outside its dial aperture, there's still a fair bit of metal to contend with, contributing to those lovely bevels, primarily. The look works, though it's not nearly as svelte as any of its Rolex competitors. With a 6 and ¾-inch wrist diameter, in the long run I'd be compelled to step down to the 38mm version, but for now let's focus on the watch at hand. One key differentiation that I'll note here in regards to the Milgauss parallel is the choice of case finishes. Where the Milgauss is fitted in a fully polished case, the only polished elements on this new Aqua Terra are its lug bevels and its bezel. This choice helps quite a bit in terms of the GADA (Go Anywhere Do Anything) feel of the Aqua Terra, even though certain other elements tend to feel a little more dressy.
> View attachment 15649854
> 
> On that front, I have to address the conversation about the Aqua Terra's dial and indices. I've always been a bit confounded by the inconsistencies with these dials. First the Aqua Terra dials were plain, then they went to a vertical ribbing (often called a "teak dial", and then more recently those ribs were rotated by 90 degrees-a configuration that some will no doubt associate with the Patek Philippe Nautilus. That said, I'll include two counterpoints to the latter. First, the Nautilus does not "own" said pattern, as it has been used in watchmaking both before and after by several others. Second, if you go side-by-side, you'll note that the Aqua Terra's dial has its own sort of pattern, in that there are three thin grooves separating each broader one. Similar? Yes, but not the same (though I know some of you will have fun debating that one below). The dial pattern works well with its sort of brushed finish green dial, and as you can see there's a healthy amount of color shift that happens with this not-quite-olive drab or military green depending on lighting conditions.
> View attachment 15649857
> 
> Short version is, the dial works for me, but I have to raise a bit of concern with the indices. This is where I'm finding Omega to be slightly undercutting the Aqua Terra's "everyday" capability. Especially at a 41mm case size, those indices could definitely stand to be bigger. In certain light, where reflections blur the line between applied indice edge and luminous material, the proportions are passable, but these plots could objectively use more lume. This watch is delivering huge magnetic resistance, 150m of water resistance, a screw-down crown, and an available stock rubber strap (on every other color than the green reference, sadly). Looking at its indices, it feels like there was a "design by committee" moment where someone said the watch didn't quite look dressy enough, and the indices were downsized to suit that complaint. I'll admit this is a relatively minor item to be picking on Omega about, but when considering what the Aqua Terra is competing with, it's still a consideration to keep in mind.
> View attachment 15649858
> 
> Following the generally heavy lines of its case profile, the bracelet of the Aqua Terra is expectedly hefty-I'll admit that because of this, the watch spent a decent amount of time on aftermarket straps while in my possession. Simple in execution, the 3-link bracelet has polished center links and a single-fold locking clasp. Alternatively, this green dial variant can be purchased on a leather strap as well, though what I'd be more likely to do is acquire it on bracelet, and then order the black Aqua Terra rubber strap separately in order to have a little more versatility with it.
> View attachment 15649860
> 
> I've covered a lot of ground in terms of visual details here, but of course there's still a matter of the new Aqua Terra's inner workings. This reference is powered by Omega's caliber 8900-a high spec self-winding unit, fitted with a silicon balance spring and a pair of mainspring barrels, delivering a power reserve of 60 hours. The movement-like others from Omega-is METAS certified. This means that first, its caliber passes through COSC certification for accuracy, and then when the watch is complete and assembled, it is sent to METAS for another round of tests over a 10-day period. Accuracy, deviation, water resistance, and other factors will all be tested, as well as its purported magnetic resistance. Unlike COSC, which allows for accuracy within a range of -4/+6 seconds per day, METAS cuts this down to 0/+5. Further to this, METAS results can be pulled by the owner of the watch on demand through this page on the Omega website. Now, some collectors are more obsessed with daily accuracy than others, but even I'll admit that this extra access is a nice touch.
> View attachment 15649863
> 
> The last piece of the puzzle in all this comes down to price and access. As a Milgauss fighter, as I led onto from the start, it's pretty to side with Omega on this one. For this reference, on steel bracelet, you're looking at a sticker price of $5,700. Not cheap, but given its specs that's not a bad ask at all. In contrast, the current Milgauss lists at $8,300, and that's if you can somehow magically find a Rolex AD that can actually get you one in the first place. Steel Rolex models are still obnoxiously scarce these days, and a look through the grey market shows that even the Milgauss is being listed for over retail if you need to get your hands on a new one. In contrast, Aqua Terra models, this one or others, are readily available through ADs. Depending on the situation, negotiating a discount is by no means out of the question. On the grey market you're probably not going to see much better than 25% off, and of course with that you can kiss goodbye to your factory warranty&#8230; Worth it? Probably not.
> 
> At the end of the day, a sway from camp Rolex to camp Omega is unlikely. We all know this, but it needs to be said from time to time that good (in this case even better) alternatives are out there for those who are on the fence about which way to go with their premium GADA watch selection. I've said it once and I'll say it again; I'm absolutely considering adding an older generation (but still anti-magnetic/METAS) Aqua Terra to my personal collection. Having spent several months with a Milgauss a year or so ago, while I can appreciate the history and charm, the Omega just has more going for it if you're not hung up on the unfortunate "investment model" of watch collecting.
> 
> *Learn More About the Aqua Terra Here*
> ​


Great Analysis!


----------



## Barn0081

birthday present to my self.....


----------



## BundyBear

Barn0081 said:


> birthday present to my self.....
> 
> View attachment 16803854


Beautiful watch! The orange coloured seconds hand just pops [emoji106]

Happy Birthday to you too!


----------



## Cingulate

In day to day life when is it useful to be rated to 15000 gauss. Does that mean you can wear your watch in an mri scanner?


----------



## marcus_1110

been wanting to get one of these in green


----------



## simple2bme

Beautiful Watch! I just recently purchased a brand new Sapphire sandwich Speedy a few months ago. Love the watch! But I am reading a lot of comments that you can't really swim with it, nor wash dishes or take shower with it---I'm like...wait a minute it's spec'd at 10 ATM...I don't understand. I don't want to take chances since I paid $8K for it including Ca taxes... 

Any feedback on Speedy 3861 regarding water resistance ability would be much appreciated.

Thx


----------



## vintageking

Added to my wish list..


----------



## Juansavage

The Milgauss is worse than the AT as a dress watch. The only thing the AT can do better for me is the lume, especially on the hour hand.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Juansavage said:


> The Milgauss is worse than the AT as a dress watch. The only thing the AT can do better for me is the lume, especially on the hour hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I wore a green AT to my Mom's memorial and my Milgauss to my nephew's wedding. Both all good for me.


----------



## Juansavage

JLittle said:


> I wore a green AT to my Mom's memorial and my Milgauss to my nephew's wedding. Both all good for me.


I'm sorry. I lost my dad last year. I'm sure 99% of the people didn't notice. I decided to have one watch and dressiness was a consideration. The seconds hand is cool, but a little less dressy. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle

Juansavage said:


> I'm sorry. I lost my dad last year. I'm sure 99% of the people didn't notice. I decided to have one watch and dressiness was a consideration. The seconds hand is cool, but a little less dressy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Sorry about your dad. My mom also passed last year.


----------



## Ronimp

Wow, that's going to look great on my wrist.


----------



## SkeetShooter

I want to get my hands on one to actually see how it wears. No where around me has even indicated they will be getting any to even look at. The ones I'm considering would be the Terracotta dial and the gold/yellow. The green looks pretty good honestly as well.


----------



## dlmypr

Looks very nice, thank for introducing this great watch.


----------



## wpoon

Nice watch! Consider it for my next collection.


----------



## bwh21335

It really is a nice watch! It's been really growing on me. Not sure which I'd choose.


----------



## Ack500

Beautiful piece!


----------



## chrisvett97

that green dial and open case back


----------



## tulgen

Looooove that green! Nice write-up!


----------



## Matty_G

Such an informative post. I must have one of these!


----------



## WoundDownRN

VaEagle said:


> Gorgeous watch and a great analysis.


I agree! It’s such a great size for everyday wear!


----------

